# work experience



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

hi i was wondering if anyone in this section could help me i have been asked to do work experience by my university and would like to do something with venomous snakes. i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction of a business with venomous snakes what may be willing to take on a work experience student i am studying a foundation degree in animal management and behaviour and am currently a second year student any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 25, 2013)

Perhaps an obvious one but would one of the zoos not be open to a person like yourself for your bound to be relatively cheap labour!

Also, are you limited by location? if not somewhere like 'Pilbara Reptiles' in Gloucester could be a good source for if they can't place you they might have a good idea who could...


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanx for the reply i will give them a ring is there anywere else i could try im not bound by location but would prefer something closer i am aware there will not be many places that would he likly to take me on working with venomous so i know i cant be to picky


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 25, 2013)

davesreptiles said:


> Thanx for the reply i will give them a ring is there anywere else i could try im not bound by location but would prefer something closer i am aware there will not be many places that would he likly to take me on working with venomous so i know i cant be to picky


Not that I can think of as I'm not licenced to keep venomous snakes (nor plan to be!) and so I only have a passing knowledge on where there are good stocks from an interest point of view.

I'm sure though that a quick internet search for 'venomous snake collection grimsby' will give you some leads and as above if they can't help they may be able to point you in the right direction. It might be worth considering a lesser degree of danger though and consider working with large/giant snakes instead...and it may bring you more success!


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

I realli want to gain so rxperience with venomous i already have alot of experience with reptile and have my licence for venomous snakes but wanted to gian some experience with them before buying some myself and i figured why not tie it in with my course o know that there are no collection in grimsby so i know its not going to be on my doorstep if i do get somewhere


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 25, 2013)

davesreptiles said:


> I realli want to gain so rxperience with venomous i already have alot of experience with reptile and have my licence for venomous snakes but wanted to gian some experience with them before buying some myself and i figured why not tie it in with my course o know that there are no collection in grimsby so i know its not going to be on my doorstep if i do get somewhere


Ahhh glad to hear you have the DWAL!! 

Have you contacted Team reptiles in Sunderland - one of the owners has a venomous collection. See hear: About | Team Reptiles

Sorry I can't be of more help but I'm sure someone with real experience will be along soon but I'm guessing it'll be a tall ask and if you're set on that option you may need to be willing to travel abroad let alone in the UK.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

davesreptiles said:


> I realli want to gain so rxperience with venomous i already have alot of experience with reptile and have my licence for venomous snakes but wanted to gian some experience with them before buying some myself and i figured why not tie it in with my course o know that there are no collection in grimsby so i know its not going to be on my doorstep if i do get somewhere


You've gone to the expense of a DWAL, including inspections from the local authority and a vet, which means that you have also gone to the expense of a separate room secured to safely house DWA species in, plus public liability insurance, yet dont yet have any DWA species or experience with them, and don't know who to go to directly for experience with these animals???

Zoos are highly, highly unlikely to give you work experience with venomous species. Yuo are more likely to get this from a specialist dealer.


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

I have my licence for both crocs and snakes ive been keeping crocs for a number of years now just want to try and get some experience with venomous and would love to tie it in with my coirse the only way i can do this tho is to go to an attachlly business if i cant find a business that will help me then i cant tie it in with my course


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

davesreptiles said:


> I have my licence for both crocs and snakes ive been keeping crocs for a number of years now


You do have a list of species that you keep attached to your post. You must have forgotten to add the crocodilians that you keep?

I would be astonished if anywhere in the UK would allow a work experience student contact with venomous snakes. The ramifications if something were to go wrong are just too great.

David.


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

DavidR said:


> You do have a list of species that you keep attached to your post. You must have forgotten to add the crocodilians that you keep?
> 
> I would be astonished if anywhere in the UK would allow a work experience student contact with venomous snakes. The ramifications if something were to go wrong are just too great.
> 
> David.


i have not updated that list for a while now 

i figured that there would not be many places if any but i figured if there was any someone on here would be able to point me in the right direction


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

You'll have more of a chance if you give a little more info on yourself. How old are you, and what experience do you have with snakes? Can you use a hook, have you had any experience with venomous, what snakes do you currently keep, what you kept in the past, what you looking to keep, ect ect. 

As already pointed out, it's highly unlikely any business (or zoo) would allow someone on work experience near their venomous snakes. Your best bet would be to contact one of the dwa handling courses, or a private keeper. Not sure if it would count to your course, but it may be your only way to gain the experience you need.


----------

